# 1/4 or 1/2 bits for a beginner with Bosch router



## scooter459 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am new to routing but not to big wood working projects.

I am looking to buy a starter kit of bits and don't know what size to purchase as my first buy and am looking for suggestions as to what type and where to buy them.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you have a 1/2" router, I'd suggest going with bits with 1/2" shafts. They will flex less under load, so the cuts will be smoother.


----------

